# Onkyo HT-S9100THX How good ?



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

Onkyo HT-S9100THX How good is this system? 
From what i read (google) and on here and the feed back is ...its a good system ..i would like to know what is out there in the 1169.99 (CAN Funds) price range that can beat it ?
http://www.electronicsforless.ca/au...-integrated-7-1-home-theatre-system-1083.html



OR $1500 (Can funds) what would beat it ....
if you did 1-10 where would you put this system?

I am looking for a nice system with out the big bucks....

thanks


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm not sure which components in that are acutually THX certified. They do not spec a frequency response of the speakers also. I have heard from a good source it is one of the better THX setups you can for your dollar and it does indeed sound good. There is no HDMI which is kind of a let down. Going the used route would not get much better for the cost in regards to the THX certification unless you could find maybe a used one. 

For the money it might be better to invest more in the speakers and perhaps get a used receiver. Ascend in the link above is having a holiday sale right now. It is 40 dollars off the CMT-340 SE mains and they would come with stands. 

That would leave you enough for a real good subwoofer and then a used receiver also. You would have a nice 2 channel setup until you get some other speakers. I started with some tiny speakers that where alright and then very quickly upgraded to some better performing speakers. For the time that I did not have speakers that were performing as well as the left and right speakers it was still very good. There is not really a whole lot to be missed in the surrounds most of the time and a left and right speaker can take on the duty of a center channel, which is used to anchor the dialogue to the screen.


----------



## gixer1997 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've had this system for just over a month now. It's good. Real good for the money. It does have plenty of HDMI. I think the last poster must have been thinking of the older THX system from Onkyo. I'm running a PS3 and a plasma to it via hdmi. For the size of my room, 12X14 it's about perfect for movies. I may upgrade to an SVS sub in the future but that's about it. Music sounds really good but I think a better sub may make it a little better. Movies and gaming are great. I was thinking of getting the onkyo 390 cd changer to go with it but I'm thinking of turning a laptop I have into a music server instead using one of those USB sound cards like Turtle Beach or Sondigo. Anyway if this system falls into your budget you wont be disappointed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as a HTIB system goes there is nothing better in my opinion my issue is that for $1500 your starting to get close to buying good seperates. However in Canada electronics are not as heavaly discounted and we pay a premium for shipping them over the boarder so its usualy not worth it in the end unless our dollar is on par with the US dollar (it is not at the moment).


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> As far as a HTIB system goes there is nothing better in my opinion my issue is that for $1500 your starting to get close to buying good seperates. However in Canada electronics are not as heavaly discounted and we pay a premium for shipping them over the boarder so its usualy not worth it in the end unless our dollar is on par with the US dollar (it is not at the moment).




what would be better then this system for that price ??


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

For one system that is (IMO) better for the price, check out this thread. If you look around you can find a number of good deals like this that will be better than the Onkyo HTiB.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

nova said:


> For one system that is (IMO) better for the price, check out this thread. If you look around you can find a number of good deals like this that will be better than the Onkyo HTiB.


Where would i see the diff if you did VS VS on these 2 systems? 
they coming in at the same price
7.1 SS VS 5.1 SS
AV Amps
speakers ?

i would like 7.1 - i think that it will be the future for blu-ray movies......

any feed back here would be great

thanks

jeremy


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Blu said:


> Where would i see the diff if you did VS VS on these 2 systems?
> they coming in at the same price
> 7.1 SS VS 5.1 SS
> AV Amps
> ...


How large is your room? 7.1 is only a real benefit if your room is large and you have more than one row of seating.
Do you have any speakers in your possession. You could get a better receiver now and a sub and use the speakers you have for the time being and upgrade them later when you have the money.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

nova said:


> For one system that is (IMO) better for the price, check out this thread. If you look around you can find a number of good deals like this that will be better than the Onkyo HTiB.



What EMP Tek 7.1 system you you go for ??? 
what about the onkyo 805/806 amp

thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Blu said:


> What EMP Tek 7.1 system you you go for ???
> what about the onkyo 805/806 amp
> 
> thanks


EMP seems to have a good product right now for the price and the Onkyo 805 is a fantastic receiver (do not get the 806 as it has some issues.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> EMP seems to have a good product right now for the price and the Onkyo 805 is a fantastic receiver (do not get the 806 as it has some issues.


Can you give more info on why not to get the 806, i can find the 805 here used/new/refbird but for all most the same price as the 806.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a good explanation here


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I have a good explanation here


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300282876340

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190277040485

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/ele/932157412.html

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/deta...sr805_71_channel_home_theater_receiver_black/

what do you think of these ???


thankls

jeremy


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The ones that are closer to you would be a better choice to save on shipping costs the other thing to find out is what firmware they have installed.
If they have version 1.5 or lower (manufactured before August of 2007) dont get it as they have some issues with slow surround modes lock on (may not be a concern to you) and are difficult to upgrade. The first ebay auction may be the best one if it has been refurbished within the last year as Onkyo would have done the upgrade.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> The ones that are closer to you would be a better choice to save on shipping costs the other thing to find out is what firmware they have installed.
> If they have version 1.5 or lower (manufactured before August of 2007) dont get it as they have some issues with slow surround modes lock on (may not be a concern to you) and are difficult to upgrade. The first ebay auction may be the best one if it has been refurbished within the last year as Onkyo would have done the upgrade.



thanks..

Now with the speakers 5.1 vs 7.1 how large of a room are we talking here i think my room is 12-15ft wide and 20-24ft long


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

what would you run for speaker wire ?? and what gwa as well... 
where should i put the speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your room 7.1 would be best. The side speakers should be placed so that they are even with your ears at the listening position and about 6ft off the floor, the rears should be 3ft behind the back seats and spaced about 4ft apar and again 6ft off the floor..
Look here for a diagram. again put the rear speakers 4ft apart not what the diagram shows.
For speaker wire go to your local home depot and get a spool of 14g speaker wire. There is no difference in quality over the expensive wire you see at the big box audio stores.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Your room 7.1 would be best. The side speakers should be placed so that they are even with your ears at the listening position and about 6ft off the floor, the rears should be 3ft behind the back seats and spaced about 4ft apar and again 6ft off the floor..
> Look here for a diagram. again put the rear speakers 4ft apart not what the diagram shows.
> For speaker wire go to your local home depot and get a spool of 14g speaker wire. There is no difference in quality over the expensive wire you see at the big box audio stores.


thanks you have be a big help .....i am sure i will have a few more ? thanks

jeremy


----------

